# Show Us Your Desktop



## MrFSS (Aug 22, 2009)

Do you have a nice rail related photo on your desktop? I change mine now and then when I see a nice one I can use. This is the one I have right now.

Show us your computer desktop if you want - for all to see.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 22, 2009)

Sweet, where is it, what train?


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 22, 2009)

rrdude said:


> Sweet, where is it, what train?


Its one from the Steamtown Museum, if I remember correctly. A friend did it in HD and I thought it was very nice.


----------



## jis (Aug 22, 2009)

The whole desktop is too cluttered to share, but the most important thing ... the background photo that I have on my desktop at present is one of an 18 car New Delhi - Howrah (Calcutta) Rajdhani Express consisting of Alstom/LHB coaches manufactured under license in India, pulled by the mighty Co-Co WAP-7 25kV AC 50Hz electric with AC motors (derivative from a Bombardier designed freight locomotive and manufactured by CLW India), which has just departed New Delhi at 5pm headed towards Calcutta 1441km away where it will arrive at 9:55am making 8 stops on the way:






I am forever amazed at how they manage to keep the white looking white on these engines.


----------



## MrFSS (Aug 22, 2009)

jis said:


> The whole desktop is too cluttered to share, but the most important thing ... the background photo that I have on my desktop at present is one of an 18 car New Delhi - Howrah (Calcutta) Rajdhani Express consisting of Alstom/LHB coaches manufactured under license in India, pulled by the mighty Co-Co WAP-7 25kV AC 50Hz electric with AC motors (derivative from a Bombardier designed freight locomotive and manufactured by CLW India), which has just departed New Delhi at 5pm headed towards Calcutta 1441km away where it will arrive at 9:55am making 8 stops on the way:
> I am forever amazed at how they manage to keep the white looking white on these engines.


What are those guys doing out on the tracks to the left of the train? Trying to hitch a ride?


----------



## jis (Aug 22, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> What are those guys doing out on the tracks to the left of the train? Trying to hitch a ride?


Out for an afternoon walk probably.  In urban areas in India the tracks always seem to be crawling with people who more often than not manage to get out of the way of oncoming trains. That is why you hear trains blowing their whistle almost continuously when they pass through populated areas. The train is probably doing something like 40 to 65 kph (25 to 40mph) through there so it is unlikely that they can just jump on board.


----------



## rrdude (Aug 23, 2009)

Great pix! Sadly my exposure to Indian trains, other than reading about news topics, is limited to the movie Slum Dog Millionaire. I told you it was sad.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Aug 27, 2009)

Interesting thread. On my laptop I have this picture as my background. My desktop has way to many loose files on it :lol: so here is the clean copy.

The first I took myself its a Norfolk Southern GP38-2 High Hood from Southern.






(Took this myself in Knoxville, TN)


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 27, 2009)

None of these pictures are mine but:

Computer: Mac Pro 2.66 (2 2.66 dual-core Xeon)

Display 1: Apple Cinema 20"- _Spirit of California_ crossing the Los Angeles River for the last time.






Display 2: Samsung 17" SyncMaster 712n - SDP40F 590 hauling the _Sunset Limited_ circa 1977


----------



## GG-1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Aloha

At first I was surprised that someone got a picture of the LA River, the Concrete troth behind the train, without graffiti but there is some behind engine.


----------



## JayPea (Aug 28, 2009)

I would, but no matter how I do it, I keep getting this message: "Sorry, dynamic pages in the tags are not allowed."

No matter how I do it, that's what comes up. And I have no idea what that means. I give up!!! :blink: :angry:


----------



## JayPea (Aug 28, 2009)

Tried it again, still can't do it. For what it's worth, my desktop picture is the one from Harper's Ferry that was on the cover of the fall 2007 timetable.

http://www.railpictures.net/viewphoto.php?...amp;favsearch=1

I guess this way's better than nothing. :angry:


----------



## JayPea (Aug 30, 2009)

I changed my picture and after much weeping, wailing, and gnashing of teeth :lol: finally figured out how to post pictures directly! I had my doubts, but knew I was smarter than the computer! :lol:

Anyway, here's a shot I took out of the window on the Coast Starlight on the 7th of August, of the trestle just before entering San Luis Obispo.


----------

